# Unico on Kickstarter



## Petalpaw (Jun 25, 2012)

I just wanted to bring attention to this project if you are a fan of Osamu Tezuka's work this is a treat.
For the first time his manga Unico is being published in English and full color.
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/digitalmanga/publish-osamu-tezukas-unico-in-english-in-full-col

I loved the cartoons they made of this character and the overall theme of the story please spread the word around if you have friends who would enjoy this.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 25, 2012)

Wrong forum bro - http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/51-Furry-Comics-amp-Zines


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 25, 2012)

Moved.


----------

